# Carlsbad, CA



## TrojanRickus

Going to a wedding in Carlsbad, CA and we need a place to stay September 18, 19, 20.

Thank you.


----------



## TrojanRickus

Still looking for something during these dates.  We are there for a wedding.


----------



## Luanne

You might want to check hotels, or vrbo.


----------



## TrojanRickus

Thank you.  We just like the space and kitchen availability.


Luanne said:


> You might want to check hotels, or vrbo.


----------



## dlca1

I don't know if they have anything in Carlsbad, but we have been happy renting through airbnb.


----------



## Luanne

TrojanRickus said:


> Thank you.  We just like the space and kitchen availability.



Renting through vrbo can give you space.  Just look for a condo.


----------



## presley

Try also Resortime.com.  They are owned/operated by Grand Pacific Resorts, which has many Carlsbad area timeshares.


----------



## TrojanRickus

Thank you.  I will check those sites...


----------



## falmouth3

If you don't find something that way, you can look into residence hotels or suites hotels.  They have a small kitchen and a living room as well as a bedroom.


----------



## davidvel

Where in Carlsbad is the wedding?


----------



## TrojanRickus

Wedding is a La Costa States.  Thank you!!!


----------

